# Topics > Sport > Training AI >  AI coaching, Sportsbox.ai, Inc., Bellevue, Washington, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - Sportsbox.ai, Inc.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Sportsbox AI raises US$5.5m to develop mobile motion capture coaching tech"
Startup provides real-time analysis on player movement and activity using a single mobile phone camera.

by Steve McCaskill
August 5, 2022

----------

